# rdesktop и переключение раскладки

## Nelud

Такая проблема: у меня и в Линуксе и в удалённом Виндовсе раскладка переключается одинаково - ctrl+shift (хотя это и не важно). Если в Линуксе текущая раскладка - en, то в Виндовсе и английские и руские буквы пишутся нормально, но если в Линухе раскладка ru и в Виндовозе - тоже ru, то символы пунктуации начинают глючить: вместо точки пишется "ю" (когда нажимаешь клавишу, соответсвующую на английском "?"), вместо запятой - "б" (shift+?), вместо ";" - "ж" (shift+4) и т.д.

В консоли, при этом идёт ругань, но почему-то не на глючаще символы, а на нормально печатающиеся. Например если набрать "фыва", то будет такая бяка (по две строчке на каждое нажатие клавиши):

```
WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0x6c6, Cyrillic_ef)

WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0x6c6, Cyrillic_ef)

WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0x6d9, Cyrillic_yeru)

WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0x6d9, Cyrillic_yeru)

WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0x6d7, Cyrillic_ve)

WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0x6d7, Cyrillic_ve)

WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0x6c1, Cyrillic_a)

WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0x6c1, Cyrillic_a)
```

Если раскладка в линуксе en, то ругани нет и всё нормально.

Я использую для индикации раскладки xxkb. Может здесь что-нибудь подкрутить, чтобы раскладка всегда была en?

----------

## ManJak

-k en-us

Не прокатит?

----------

## Nelud

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> -k en-us
> 
> Не прокатит?

 

Нет, не прокатило.

----------

## Nelud

О! Похоже нашёл решение! Добавил такую строчку в .xxkbrc:

```
XXkb.app_list.wm_class_class.alt_group1:  rdesktop
```

Теперь при русской раскладке всё нормально печатается. Правда warning'и в консоли всё равно идут...

----------

## Nelud

Сегодня включил компьютер - опять та же петрушка... Ещё идеи есть?

----------

## dasV

У мя та же фигня, приходиться пользоваться переключателем в винде. 

В принципе эти варнинги не мешают, но запятую и вопрос не рисует. Похоже что такой раскладки в rdesktop просто нет, вот он и сходит сума. &laquo;ждем новую версию&raquo;

С уважением das

----------

## alk

тоже поделюсь набледениями

Обычно такой проблемы не встречал, но сегодня пришлось поработать в гноме - переключение ctrl-shift в винде не работает вообще.

Вернулся в Е, запустил gnome-themes-manager выбрал оформление для гтк, убил его, в топе остался gnome-sessions - переключение ctrl-shift не работает, да еще и xchat стал процессор грузить.

убил gnome-sessions - все работает, глюков не наблюдается.

----------

